# A new strain of the SARS virus found



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's so new they haven't gotten around to naming it yet...

Anyway anytime a new virus or strain emerges it bears watching...this one maybe a flash in the pan or maybe the next pandemic...guess we have to wait and see...never a pleasant wait when it comes to these types of things?

Four new cases of SARS-like virus found in Saudi, Qatar - Yahoo! News


----------



## Rogue_Scout (Nov 26, 2012)

Shouldn't be a huge surprise. These strains of Virus' are constantly evolving especially with the treatment being used these days. As the strains survive the treatments so do their immunities. And just like us they can come back stronger. Best thing I can tell you is just keep yourself well and pump yourself with a lot of B and C vitamins.


----------

